# MY EOI got selected on May 1, 2013. When can I expect ITA?



## umashankarkonda

Hi all,
My EOI got selected on 1st May, 2013. I would like to know if there is any one similar to me ont is forum. Also curios to know what kind of verification they will perform on the data provided in the EOI? What could be the time lines they take to complete sending the ITA?

regards,
Umashankar


----------



## likith_jogi

umashankarkonda said:


> Hi all,
> My EOI got selected on 1st May, 2013. I would like to know if there is any one similar to me ont is forum. Also curios to know what kind of verification they will perform on the data provided in the EOI? What could be the time lines they take to complete sending the ITA?
> 
> regards,
> Umashankar


Hi Umashankarkonda,

Congratulations, the timeline is 3months to 6months, but it might take more that.

could you please tell us, How much points did u score in EOI, and when did you apply for EOI?

regards.


----------



## escapedtonz

umashankarkonda said:


> Hi all,
> My EOI got selected on 1st May, 2013. I would like to know if there is any one similar to me ont is forum. Also curios to know what kind of verification they will perform on the data provided in the EOI? What could be the time lines they take to complete sending the ITA?
> 
> regards,
> Umashankar


Hi,

If your EOI was selected 1/5/13 it shouldn't take long for Immigration to carry out their preliminary checks and send out the ITA.
If you applied online the ITA should also come to you electronically which is obviously quicker than applying by post and waiting for the ITA letter to come back through the post. I'd say 1 - 2 weeks maximum assuming there are no issues from Preliminary checking.
Basically at this stage Immigration check that the points you are claiming on your EOI are realistic. This is the time that they could reduce your points if they find a discrepency and if that brings your score below the magic 140 points your EOI could be placed back in the pool.
If all is OK then as I say you should then receive ITA soon.

This is when the fun starts!

You will then have 3 months from the date of the ITA to send in ALL your supporting documents, proof of qualifications, experience, police certificates, medical reports and the formal application for Residency under the SMC.
Once Immigration receive this package from you they will confirm and assign you a case officer who will then work through it all. This is when no-one can predict how long it takes as it all depends on your individual circumstances for the principal applicant and any other secondary applicants.
i.e. In my case as the Principal Applicant I would have received the Residency visa within 3 months of lodging the formal application, BUT due to a lifelong health issue that my wife suffers from (who was a secondary applicant), securing visas for us all took a total of 13 months from formal lodgement.

Hope for your sake it's quick.

Regards,


----------



## jsharbuck

Congrats! You are on your way. We got selected Oct last year. The ITA followed in a week. We waited until Jan 15 to be assigned a case officer. We are in country and working through the Hamilton office. They explained it took an average of 90 days to be assigned to a case officer. 

We then received a request for previous job descriptions which set us back a month. Once they get all your information it is assigned to another officer for a second review(2 weeks). We then got a letter of approval, sent our passports and fee in and had everything final within a week. That was last week so we are still celebrating !!


----------



## er.barathi81

umashankarkonda said:


> Hi all,
> My EOI got selected on 1st May, 2013. I would like to know if there is any one similar to me ont is forum. Also curios to know what kind of verification they will perform on the data provided in the EOI? What could be the time lines they take to complete sending the ITA?
> 
> regards,
> Umashankar


Dear Umashankar,

My EOI also selected on 1st of May 2013 with 150 points (with our Job offer) and I am also waiting for ITA, We hope will get it before end of this week.

All the best for you getting ITA..

Regards,
Barathiraja, Chennai, India


----------



## usman936

*EOI selected with 150 points without job offer*

Hello to all,

My EOI has been selected on 15th May, 2013 with 150 points without job. Do I will receive any letter from INZ for the selection confirmation or they will only send ITA after preleminary checks?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## bangaloreboy

er.barathi81 said:


> Dear Umashankar,
> 
> My EOI also selected on 1st of May 2013 with 150 points (with our Job offer) and I am also waiting for ITA, We hope will get it before end of this week.
> 
> All the best for you getting ITA..
> 
> Regards,
> Barathiraja, Chennai, India


Hi Bharathiraja,

Can you please tell me how did you secure job offer in what stream/sector?

I am also looking for job offer?

Any suggestions for me,please....

Thank you,
bangaloreboy


----------



## hunganh07

usman936 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> My EOI has been selected on 15th May, 2013 with 150 points without job. Do I will receive any letter from INZ for the selection confirmation or they will only send ITA after preleminary checks?
> Thank you very much in advance.


You will receive a letter saying you have been selected


----------



## KingMichael

My status has been staying as Selected for over one month (140 points without job). stay cool


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hi All,

I am from India and have NZQA full assessment done on Jan 27th of 2013.

In the NZQA report, Comments is mentioned as "Registration as a chartered Professional Engineer (CPEng), Engineering Technology Practitioner (ETPract) or Certified Engineering Technician (CertETn) in New zealand is determined by the insaatitution of Professional Engineers New Zealand (IPENZ)"

Can you please help me understand this? Should I go for registration with IPENZ?

If so, what is the procedure for the same? Have anyone with new format of NZQA report experienced it?

Please help.

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## escapedtonz

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India and have NZQA full assessment done on Jan 27th of 2013.
> 
> In the NZQA report, Comments is mentioned as "Registration as a chartered Professional Engineer (CPEng), Engineering Technology Practitioner (ETPract) or Certified Engineering Technician (CertETn) in New zealand is determined by the insaatitution of Professional Engineers New Zealand (IPENZ)"
> 
> Can you please help me understand this? Should I go for registration with IPENZ?
> 
> If so, what is the procedure for the same? Have anyone with new format of NZQA report experienced it?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


I think what they are trying to say, is that because you have that particular type of qualification you must be claiming for work experience in that field and in NZ you must hold professional registration to work in that field or claim points in that field.
I'd suggest talking to IPENZ and ask their advice.


----------

